# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  Dùng SSCNC để mô phỏng lập trình gia công

## laodai

Hầu hết những ai học lập trình và vận hành CNC đều biết đến phần mềm SSCNC. Đây là một trong những công cụ hổ trợ mô phỏng gia công rất đắt lực sẽ không có nhiều điều kiện để học viên tại các trung tâm có nhiều thời gian thực hàng trên máy cnc thực tế. Nên đây sẽ là phần mềm rất lợi hại để giúp cho việc học trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. 


*Xem chi tiết video hướng dẫn: gia công CNC*

----------

